# Kindle Touch - Spontaneous Rebooting



## Julia Goolia (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello, All.

I'm guessing there is already a thread on this topic but unfortunately I can't seem to find it and because our bandwidth is monitored, I can't spend an unlimited time on the internet looking for the answer.

I've had my Kindle Touch since November and for the most part it has worked pretty well with the exception of some delays in turning pages, opening books, and especially opening the menu.  I've read and heard that there is an update that might fix some of those problems but unfortunately I'm in Afghanistan and can't connect through wi-fi to receive any updates.  Thankfully I'll be home in the next month (after a very long year) and will not have that problem any more.

However, the last couple of days, my Kindle has just been spontaneously rebooting in the middle of reading (after just reading three pages or so.)  Needless to say, it's quite frustrating and at this point I have given up on trying to read on it.  It's supposed to be my stress reliever at the end of very long days and instead it just causes me more stress.

Does anyone have any idea why my Kindle might be doing this?  It's too late to get another one shipped over here from Amazon.  It wouldn't make it before I leave.  Will this issue likely correct itself when I get back to the US and connect through wi-fi?  

If it matters, I am using the Kindle lighted cover.

Thanks in advance for any helpful advice that anyone has to offer.  

Best Wishes,

Julia


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If you can't get your update via wi-fi, you can download it to your computer and transfer via USB - see the Amazon support page here:-

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200529680_touchupdate?nodeId=200790650

It's possible the update might sort your problem out, but we've often found that Kindles start to misbehave when they don't get to 'phone home' for a long time. So it could just be you need to wait till you can connect via wi-fi to sort it. But the update is definitely worth a try if you can do it via USB.


----------



## Julia Goolia (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you.  Unfortunately my laptop has already been shipped home so I guess I'll just have to wait a few weeks and see what happens when I get back to the US.  At least it is still well within warranty if it doesn't correct itself for some reason.  

At least I have my iPad to read on in the mean time.  It is just so big and bulky compared to the little Kindle though. And, after sitting here at work staring at my computer for 14-15 hours a day, the iPad hurts my eyes a little to read on.  

Oh well - only a few more weeks and I'll be home sweet home.

Thanks again for the answer.

Best Wishes,

Julia


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Julia Goolia said:


> If it matters, I am using the Kindle lighted cover.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> 
> Julia


Well, there were problems a year or so ago with K3 rebooting, primarily when in an unlighted cover. Turned out to be a manufacturing problem in a batch of covers (exacerbated by the Kindle designers putting a serial port (!) in the slot where the cover fixed, just where it could be shorted out by a poorly insulated clip ).

Now I don't know how the KT cover light gets its power, and I sincerely hope the designers didn't make the same cock-up twice, but...

Try using it out of the cover and see if the problem goes away!

Otherwise, can you get the update by any other means? Any other computer you could download it on? It's 24MB, a bit on the big side for somebody to download and email to you but we could try if that would help?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

One question:  Is it always the same book?  Might be a problem with the file.

Stay safe. . . .I'm sure you'll be able to get it sorted when you get home.


----------



## Julia Goolia (Dec 14, 2010)

Morf said:


> Well, there were problems a year or so ago with K3 rebooting, primarily when in an unlighted cover. Turned out to be a manufacturing problem in a batch of covers (exacerbated by the Kindle designers putting a serial port (!) in the slot where the cover fixed, just where it could be shorted out by a poorly insulated clip ).
> 
> Now I don't know how the KT cover light gets its power, and I sincerely hope the designers didn't make the same cock-up twice, but...
> 
> ...


The light is powered by the Kindle itself. I thought I had read something about a batch of covers being bad but I just got this cover a couple of months ago (well after I got the Kindle) so I was hoping it wasn't that. (Thought it was worth mentioning anyway just in case though.) I did try it without the cover after it started acting up and it continues to do the same thing. Unfortunately the only other computers that I have access to are government computers and plugging my Kindle into one of those is a quick way to lose it let alone get in a lot of trouble. Don't want to take that chance. I'll be home soon though and can tolerate reading on the iPad until then. Thank you for the suggestions though. I really appreciate it.

Have a great day,

Julia


----------



## Julia Goolia (Dec 14, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> One question: Is it always the same book? Might be a problem with the file.
> 
> Stay safe. . . .I'm sure you'll be able to get it sorted when you get home.


Hi, Ann.

Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately it happens with more than one book. I really do think it has something to do with not being able to connect for so long. I'm hoping that it corrects itself when I get home in a few weeks and if not, I'll be on the phone to Amazon to get a replacement. Fortunately they have excellent customer service and it won't take me long to get a new one.

Thanks again. Take care,

Julia


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Had another thought.  Odd though it might seem, not having the correct time, can make a kindle glitchy.  Usually, the glitchiness is in the form of not sorting properly.  Your problem isn't quite that but. . . .have you checked to be sure the time is set right?  Normally that would happen when it connects -- and is part of the reason why people are suggesting that might cure what ails it -- but with Kindles that have WiFi it can also be set manually.  At least, I have the Basic and the Keyboard and they both have manual time sets.  Anyway, it wouldn't be hard to do and possibly worth a try. . .should be under settings.  The third page, I think.

It also occurred to me that, though you've shipped your laptop back, perhaps you could borrow someone else's. . .the update file shouldn't take long to download and transfer and shouldn't affect anything else on their computer.  A little more trouble, but, again, maybe worth a try.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Search to make sure all your books are indexed.  On the home page type in a random string of letters and then choose "search my items".  Delete any books that it finds and then do a hard reset.  

To do a hard restart hold the power button for 25-30 seconds then release.  Wait a few seconds then hit power to turn it on.  The tree should show up with the progress bar.  It might be good to do a hard reset even if no books show up.  Maybe forcing it will be different than the reset it is doing on its own.


----------



## Julia Goolia (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks, Ladies.  I had tried the indexing and hard reset a couple of times.  It definitely has some issues and now it won't even turn on.  I'll be calling Amazon a couple of days before I leave here so that I can ensure that a new Kindle is delivered on the day I arrive home.

Thanks again for all of the helpful hints and tips.  Wish one of them would have worked.

Best Wishes,

Julia


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Won't turn on is definitely bad news!  

Before you give up completely, one last thing - put it on charge for several hours (overnight ideally) and then hold the power switch for about 40 seconds then release it to hard restart it.

I know you say you've done this, but a few people on here have reported this resurrecting an apparently dead Kindle, so worth a last try!


----------

